# time for vacation



## femaleseat (Dec 28, 2010)

where we going????????


----------



## Discodave (Dec 28, 2010)

Germany, i will bring my beer hat and motorbike.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## FishCharming (Dec 28, 2010)

i hear that cuba can do wonders with facial construction surgery


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 28, 2010)

Discodave said:


> Germany, i will bring my beer hat and motorbike.



more like sun, beach HOT


----------



## Discodave (Dec 28, 2010)

Zowie said:


>



Cant beleave you stole my picard facepalm


----------



## Zowie (Dec 28, 2010)

Discodave said:


> Cant beleave you stole my picard facepalm



Sorry, it was fitting in this particular thread. And look how nice it is, we now have 4 facepalms on one page. 
Set the controls for the heart of the sun, Seat.


----------



## Discodave (Dec 28, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Sorry, it was fitting in this particular thread. And look how nice it is, we now have 4 facepalms on one page.
> Set the controls for the heart of the sun, Seat.



5 now. And what about Venus. I hear thats hot this time of year


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 28, 2010)

6. Just because.


----------



## Discodave (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread is quickly turning into a star trek facepalm fest.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 28, 2010)

Facepalm...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2010)

moar useless worthless threads plz

not really


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Anjula (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Discodave (Dec 28, 2010)

Poor bunny is sad


----------



## cakeboy (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have time for a vacation, but I know a gay dude who's so far back in the closet the poor fucker has one foot in Narnia.

/unrelated


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 28, 2010)

Just a thought.

We love to complain about supposedly useless threads, but if you look at their post count, they tend to be as high, or higher, than the post counts of threads thought to be more relevant/ less annoying. They seem to bring us together, if only to bitch, moan, and facepalm. And with that... 

View attachment jesus_facepalm.jpg


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 28, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I don't have time for a vacation, but I know a gay dude who's so far back in the closet the poor fucker has one foot in Narnia.
> 
> /unrelated


this made me lol.

also,

............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../ 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................. 
...................`=~-,,.,............................... 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_..........._,-%.......` 
...................................,

edit: ALSO, actually I'm in arizona right now, which is not my natural habitat. it kinda counts as a vacation. and im going to california in a couple days, ~familystuffz


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 28, 2010)

I vote you go somewhere warm. (My butt, lol)


----------



## sloboy302 (Dec 28, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I vote you go somewhere warm. (My butt, lol)



It's pretty damn cold in Florida right now too, so if you stepped yer ass outside I bet it'd freeze off lol.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 28, 2010)

sloboy302 said:


> It's pretty damn cold in Florida right now too, so if you stepped yer ass outside I bet it'd freeze off lol.



I had to scrape ice off my windshield this morning!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 28, 2010)

I do pitty the fool....View attachment mrtfacepalm.jpg

which is also kinda ironic, being as how this thread is rapidly turning into the facepalm thread, and considering what started it....well Click Here


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 29, 2010)

This is pretty much a required contribution to a newly dubbed facepalm thread.


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 27, 2011)

yea.....SO READY FOR VACATION!!


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 27, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> yea.....SO READY FOR VACATION!!



Me too. Time to head for a warm beach


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 27, 2011)

RentonBob said:


> Me too. Time to head for a warm beach



yup!!! bikini time


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 27, 2011)

*heading to Playa Del Carmen if Dulles is OPEN SAT AM!!!!
with 12 inches of snow keeping me in and NO WORK today...
i couldn't be more ready for beach!!!!*


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 27, 2011)

I would like to go to anywhere the ocean is.


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 27, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> I would like to go to anywhere the ocean is.



yup....thats the idea..


----------



## xxeell (Jan 27, 2011)

I say we go to Japan. Stereotypically speaking, I hear they adore BHM's. I hear over there Seth Rogen is considered one of the hottest guys haha. I'm bigger than Seth Rogen so, oh yeah, I'm down for going there.

No offense to any Japanese people who might be reading this.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 28, 2011)

xxeell said:


> I say we go to Japan. Stereotypically speaking, I hear they adore BHM's. I hear over there Seth Rogen is considered one of the hottest guys haha. I'm bigger than Seth Rogen so, oh yeah, I'm down for going there.
> 
> No offense to any Japanese people who might be reading this.



I am with you on Japan. I WILL GO one day


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 28, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> I am with you on Japan. I WILL GO one day



*Japan sounds good, as does India, Australia, New Zealand, Bali, Croatia, Egypt, Israel to name a few.....o ya GREEK ISLANDS!!!!*


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 28, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Japan sounds good, as does India, Australia, New Zealand, Bali, Croatia, Egypt, Israel to name a few.....o ya GREEK ISLANDS!!!!*



Greece...At the top of the list with Japan, Italy, and Fiji. Maan this makes me really wanna go!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate warm vacation spots


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 30, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Japan sounds good, as does India, Australia, New Zealand, Bali, Croatia, Egypt, Israel to name a few.....o ya GREEK ISLANDS!!!!*



uhhh, might want to pass on egypt for the time being


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 30, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> uhhh, might want to pass on egypt for the time being



yes indeed...LOL


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Feb 14, 2011)

on vacation in tampa right now, i miss the snow.


----------

